# Couple pictures of my marine tank!



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Not tons of pictures but i thought i would post some up to date pictures of my marine tank at the moment for all who havn't read my journal, comments welcome and thanks for looking.

The tank has been running for about 3 months now so needs alot more work done with it.









(whole tank)









(blurry shot of my smallest maroon clownfish, they never stop movin)


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

great looking tank, tell us a little about your corals. (with pics)


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

nice tank... keep it up man!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Another tempting tank to encourage me to get into saltwater aquariums.


----------

